# Jinenkan´s Ichimonji



## RoninX (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone else has notice that the distribuition of weight in the legs, in this position, looks very different from what we see in the Bujinkan?


----------



## zeeberex (Nov 14, 2008)

youtube said the vid is no longer available, so what was different? Less spread out or deeper stance?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2008)

The video is still up.  Do not double click and you should be fine.


----------



## RoninX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello.

Normally, in ichimonji, we put 90% of the weight on the back leg. In this video, they are distributing the weight of the body in equal parts on the legs, and doing, sometimes, a very low kamae. 

Here the same thing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmJZcqp8s0U&feature=related

But this isn´t the way i´ve seen Manaka Sensei performing Seigan/ichi. He also puts most of his weight on the back leg.


----------



## zeeberex (Nov 14, 2008)

RoninX said:


> Hello.
> 
> Normally, in ichimonji, we put 90% of the weight on the back leg. In this video, they are distributing the weight of the body in equal parts on the legs, and doing, sometimes, a very low kamae.
> 
> ...




Our basic is a 70/30 ratio majority of weight on the back leg


----------



## RoninX (Nov 14, 2008)

zeeberex said:


> Our basic is a 70/30 ratio majority of weight on the back leg



Hi.

But that´s not what the clip shows. It´s more 45/55.


----------



## kakuma (Nov 14, 2008)

Seigan no kamae is taught in the Jinenkan as being 70/30. Ichimonji no kamae is taught as being 60/40.  

My freind and colleague Mario is performing Gyokko Ryu Katas in the 1st video that you posted his weight distribution indicates correct weight distibution for Gyokko Ryu Ichimonji no Kamae. 

The second video does look like their weight is being distibuted as 50/50 and is not correct for the kamae being demonstrated.


----------



## amitchell (Nov 15, 2008)

RoninX,

I second Dale's comments completely. 

As far as our training is concerned, the 90% weight distribution is closer to how we study Togakure Ryu ichi no kamae.

As I study each of these kamae, I find them the most complex area of our keiko as more and more distinct qualities become apparent in each. It's very challenging. 

Adam Mitchell


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been talking about kamae with a friend for some days now.  As he is still getting used to the kamae, which are new to him, he seems to catch on quickly and from starting from scratch has noticed some interesting points....the method of distrubuting the weight 70/30 has a particular feel to it, it causes the hips to spread out and the only way that the kamae can be held is that the hips are open and relatively flexible.  With 90/10, one does have to be flexible, but it makes it almost easier because at least the base leg becomes more fixed through the weight.  Another thing about the 70/30 way of doing the kamae is that it has a really martial artsy feeling to it- it feels as natural as chinese martial arts or taichi while incorporating a certain martial arts type of feel to it similar to karate kata.  

The way i saw it done in the above video seemed to me to be 50/50 sortof like a horsestance except that the hands seemed to form the ichi aspect, i did not really feel the line, so to say.  It did look martial through the hands, but the footing seemed more like a halfassed horsestance rather than the legs of someone with open hips that is able to distribute weight really effectively covering ground at the same time.  That seems to me to be the point of kamae, to have a solid footing and stance while being able to easily move from place to place in order to attack, avoid(roll..etc. also, someone that is close to the ground in his mindset)

I'm sure any form of kamae is good for various situations, 50/50-70/30 or 90/10 -like the low and firm kamae of the togakurestyle.  however, there is something special about the 70/30 because i think it is a great way of training and feels like an accomplishment in itself.  When you see the classic ninja stance even in fiction, you often see similar stances also when holding a sword in daijodan- it is a sign of flexibilty and manueverability in of the hips and legs.

j


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 17, 2008)

We should all remember that since people have different body types, no kamae looks exactly same as someone elses. The purpose behind ichimonji is to maintain neutral movement so one can go in any direction at any time. As long as you are in control, your kamae should be good.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 19, 2008)

Alos Ichimonji no kamae looks different when comparing certain lineages. Koto ryu and gyoko ryu both have it but koto ryu's is wider and gyoko's is more narrow.


----------



## ElfTengu (Dec 4, 2008)

As the previous poster pointed out, there are different Ichimonji no Kamae in different ryuha, regardless of which X-kan you are studying, and the same name is not always used either, i.e. Ichi no Kamae (where the 'monji' is merely superfluous and does not indicate something else altogether).

The tricky questions start when people ask the difference between Seigan no Kamae and Shoshin no Kamae, which are different to each other but look far more alike to the uninitiated than the different types of Ichimonji no Kamae.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Mar 27, 2009)

Ichimonji "numeral one" refers mostly to the arm position, so exact details in the legs can very depending on circumstances


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 29, 2009)

you sure seem to like reviving dead threads.


...are you a necromancer?


----------

